# My new puppy won't walk outside... HELP!



## Jdava85 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello all! I just got a new puppy a couple of nights ago, a 11 week Chihuahua. When I first met him at the house I bought him from he was very outgoing and happy, and now that he has had a few days to adjust, is still happy. But I have been having a hard time getting him to walk outside on a leash. I live in an apartment with only a small balcony, so I would walk him outside on a leash, but he refuses. Once we get outside he just plants himself and when I try to walk he lays down. When we come back inside, he pees on the carpet. I have pee pads but he does not use them either. He just goes wherever he wants. I would not mind paper training him either, but he has no interest in the pads too. I read that puppies should be blocked off when potty training so I put him in the kitchen, which is big enough for him to run around in,but all he does is stand against the gate and cry. I have dealt with dogs but am new to puppies so I don't know what to do. I bought a book for chihuahuas but it doesn't say what to do in this situation. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jdava85 said:


> Hello all! I just got a new puppy a couple of nights ago, a 11 week Chihuahua. When I first met him at the house I bought him from he was very outgoing and happy, and now that he has had a few days to adjust, is still happy. But I have been having a hard time getting him to walk outside on a leash. I live in an apartment with only a small balcony, so I would walk him outside on a leash, but he refuses. Once we get outside he just plants himself and when I try to walk he lays down. When we come back inside, he pees on the carpet. I have pee pads but he does not use them either. He just goes wherever he wants. I would not mind paper training him either, but he has no interest in the pads too. I read that puppies should be blocked off when potty training so I put him in the kitchen, which is big enough for him to run around in,but all he does is stand against the gate and cry. I have dealt with dogs but am new to puppies so I don't know what to do. I bought a book for chihuahuas but it doesn't say what to do in this situation. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


My Ferdie does that, lying down and refusing to move, and he is 12 stone!

Joking aside, I don't think I have ever come across a puppy who wants to walk on a lead. You see them all the time, people trying to coax the pup to walk. It will come in time, believe me. What have you done to housetrain him? he is not going to use the pads of his own volition, you have to teach him. Watch him carefully and when you see signs, like sniffing around the skirting boards, circling, pick him up and put him on the pad. Wait with him and give him lots of treats and praise for going. If he goes anywhere else ignore it. He does not understand that he is supposed to use pads.

I take it he has had all his vaccinations?

If you have only had him a couple of days, work on training him inside as you live in a flat. He needs to feel a lot more confident before you venture outside with him. It is all very strange and the big wide world is scary.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jdava85 said:


> Hello all! I just got a new puppy a couple of nights ago, a 11 week Chihuahua. When I first met him at the house I bought him from he was very outgoing and happy, and now that he has had a few days to adjust, is still happy. But I have been having a hard time getting him to walk outside on a leash. I live in an apartment with only a small balcony, so I would walk him outside on a leash, but he refuses. Once we get outside he just plants himself and when I try to walk he lays down. When we come back inside, he pees on the carpet. I have pee pads but he does not use them either. He just goes wherever he wants. I would not mind paper training him either, but he has no interest in the pads too. I read that puppies should be blocked off when potty training so I put him in the kitchen, which is big enough for him to run around in,but all he does is stand against the gate and cry. I have dealt with dogs but am new to puppies so I don't know what to do. I bought a book for chihuahuas but it doesn't say what to do in this situation. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


If he has never been outside before and you live in a busy/noisy area then it may be all to much for him. It might be an idea for a few days to carry him about, you obviously dont want to keep doing it as it could become a bad habit, but carrying him for a day or two where he feels safer may just be enough to aclimatise him to the sights sounds and smells from a position where he still feels safe. Being at ground level with cars and people, bikes scooters and allsorts whizzing past may be just too much first off.

Ideally you want him toileting outside, Is there a patch of grass nearby thats not right on the road? You could try popping him out every 30/45 minutes, If he starts to go use a name, used every time they associate the name with going eventually and you can then use it as a toilet cue. When hes finished you need to praise him and give him treats, to re-inforce that its what you want. Look out for sniffing circling and scratching the floor these are usually signs they are looking for somewhere although you sometimes dont see it until later when really young they dont always recognise they need to go or realise too late. If you see this behaviour then get him out quick. Make sure you take him out too after, drinking eating play and sleeping they usually need to go then. If he has an accident dont tell him off it can make them nervous about going in front of you and more likely to sneak off and do it. Always clean up accidents with a special pet stain/odour cleaner any smells left can make them repeat in the same places.

To keep him confined and safe it may be a good idea to invest in a puppy pen, He isnt huge and you can get one big enough so he is with you and can play with toys. its easier to watch him for toileting too. They dont work for every dog but as he is tiny a puppy pen will be ideal and not so confining as a crate.

There is such a thing as a pet loo for little dogs in apartments, sont know a lot about them but I knew of them and found you a link. I believe these are artificial grass (you will need to read up more) However Im wondering if it may be worth your while making your own if you can find a tray and buy a roll of turf. The roll it kept on the balcony if watered should be fine, You can then cut some to use in the tray. (I believe garden departments should sell it and I dont thik its that expensive) In this way if you get him going on grass as a temporary stop gap, it may be easier to get him peeing outside on grass too. Its just an idea anyway.
The Pet Loo is Your Backyard in a Box! » The Pet Loo

It still would be better though if you can constantly take him outside and teach him out there. Or even if your balcony is appropriate and safe, take him on the balcony to toilet as suggested for outside.

If its the collar and lead he doesnt like, you could try practice walking him in the apartment as a training exercise to get him used to the feel of the collar and leash, you could try using treats for him to follow you with it on, or throwing them in front of you with the collar and lead on, to see if it will get him moving forward. Perhaps clip his lead on and just leave it in the apartment so he gets used to the feel of it.

Maybe it would also be better to at first carry or take him in the car to a quieter area like a park where he is going to be introduced to things still and see people and other dogs but has not going to have an onslaught of too much including lorries and traffic all at once too. Once he is out in an area he is confortable with and actually enjoying it, then perhaps start introducing him to quiet roads with a few cars, then when happy with that go on too more and more busier things as he learns to cope with it.

Hope these suggestions may be something you can use.


----------

